# Got him.



## Muddy

It’s been a long path, but I shot him in the heart this morning. Main frame 10 with a kicker and split brow for 12 points. I posted trail cam photos of him in the trail cam photo thread back in October. I’ve seen him on the hoof 6 times.


----------



## garshark

Congrats that's an amazing deer


----------



## Smitty82

Wow, that’s a nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## PJF

Very nice. Enjoy the memories!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Nice buck and nice job!


----------



## Shortdrift

Congrats. Great trophy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cement569

that's a keeper for sure


----------



## floater99

Nice deer congrats youre smile says it all


----------



## Snakecharmer

You look happy LOL. Great deer!


----------



## ya13ya03

Congrats on an amazing buck.


----------



## TheKing

That's a monster buck !!! How far did he go? Great pic !


----------



## snagless-1

Good job!!!


----------



## snag

That is one fine buck congratulations..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline

Great Buck


----------



## mike hunt

Nice Buck


----------



## bobk

Way to go Muddy! I can tell from your posts you’ve put in a lot of time. Congratulations on a really nice buck. You earned it!


----------



## 1more

Hard work paid off!


----------



## Lundy

Awesome buck, congratulations


----------



## Muddy

Thanks guys. He didn’t go far. 125 grain muzzy in the center of his heart. I watched the fletchings bury in the crease of his shoulder in full sunlight. I knew he was very dead. I watched him run off, wabble, and flop over dead. 50 yards or less.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Your smile says it all. Congrats!


----------



## Muddy

He was the last buck in a group of 4 bucks on a hot doe. A 140 10 point mounted the doe at one point. The big guy came in last ready to breed the doe once the shenanigans were over with, until I ventilated him.


----------



## walleye 30

Congrats very nice buck!!! That's a good one!!!


----------



## crappiedude

Great buck, great story, great shot. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy

2 nights ago.


----------



## fastwater

That's a true stud Muddy...congrats to you!


----------



## sherman51

words cant describe a deer like that. and the childish grin on your face says it all. congrats isn't really enough. but its the only word I can think of.
sherman


----------



## Bluewalleye

What a complete stud of a buck. And that night picture does the buck no justice. A lot better looking buck in daylight and in your hands.


----------



## Flathead76

Awesome deer. Sounds like you were right in his zone. Good work.


----------



## buckbob

congrats awesome buck


----------



## Carpn

Congrats . Great deer


----------



## Redheads

Congratulations, your time and determination paid off......Great deer


----------



## $diesel$

Way to go, muddy, that critter is a BEAST! Congrats, bro.


----------



## turkeyt

Atta Boy!!


----------



## skiff

Congrats on a super nice buck! Its great when you can see them go down, no tracking needed!


----------



## mike oehme

Nice Buck. Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeten

Way to go bro!!


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Stud!


----------



## Kenlow1

Very nice buck and you got to witness the whole show (doe being bred)! Congrats.


----------



## Snookhunter52

In what county did you get him?


----------



## Daego Doug

very nice deer


----------



## Muddy

Snookhunter52 said:


> In what county did you get him?


Union County.


----------



## TClark

Sweet!! Mt knees would a been a knockin big time.
WOW, congrats!!


----------



## ErieIslander

That’s Substantial : ) Nice Job!


----------



## Fishstix

Great buck! Congrats!


----------

